# Floriade 2012



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Anyone going this year with their motorhome?
Anyone been before?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We are doing a tour of Belgium and Holland in April taking in the Floriade and the Keukenhof Flower Parade. 
The Floriade is only held every 10 years and the Keukenhof parade is an annual event. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Been to Floriade twice before - well worth a visit. Not sure how we will visit this year as I may be running a coach trip for a retirement group (if I can get a decent price quote :roll: )


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been twice before, not in the van though. It is a great exhibition and well worth a visit in my opinion, Alan.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We went o the flower parade in 2009. Very much worth going to, as are the Kuekenhof Gardens


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

My wife and I have booked DFDS (NorfolkLine) for two weeks in May intending to drive down to Venlo to attend our first Floriade. There is a ACSI camp site (Baarlo-Oostappen Vakantiepark De Berckt) situated about 6 miles from where Floriade is sited. I have e.mailed the camp site and asked about public transport to Floriade but have received a negative reply advising me to hire an expensive taxi. My question is to those of you who have been before - are there usually facilities for motorhomes i.e. for stopping overnight and or parking at the Floriade? I have looked at the Floriade 2012 web site but it is not much help. The same question applies to visiting the Kuekenhof Gardens which is also on our proposed route. Thanking you in anticipation.

Keith


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

In the January edition of the MCC magazine, there are details of rally at the Floriade. The dates are 15-22 June and the cost for two persons is £245.00. This is for 7 nights including electric and one ticket per person entry to the Floriade. 

I had considered going, but it clashes with another rally we are attending in Germany. Isn't it always the way? :roll: 

Sandy


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We're heading into Germany for most of May, might stop off on our way home. Had forgotten it was on this year.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't comment on sites near to Floriade, as we haven't been, but the Keukenhof wild camping spot reviewed here is very good. We stayed there last year and although slightly wary at first, with over 150 camper vans there (and still room left) on both sides of the lane, we soon felt at ease. Enough so to leave the van and make the short cycle trip to Keukenhof gardens for the day like most people seemed to do. 

There is a boat ride from the gardens which took us back past our van. To be honest, we enjoyed the bulb fields far more when cycling round the small neighbouring towns. The locals were very friendly.

Lisse is not far away and we were able to take on water from a friendly car wash. Can also recommend the Aire at Gouda right on the edge of the town, which is also reviewed here.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hoping to go with the MCC in June - looks like good value to me - Marie


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We've been once before, probably 20 years ago when it was at Zoetermeer. Wonderful displays, if you like anything to do with horticulture it's not to be missed.

Maybe we will visit again this year at Venlo, it's an area of the Netherlands that we have been to many times in the past. Mostly connected to our enthusiasm for the Volkswagen Marque and the various VW events that were held in that area in the past.

As for camp sites and Aires here are a couple that we have used in the recent past...

Maashees - Camping Landgoed Geijsteren - 51.55978, 6.04342 - Google Maps http://g.co/maps/tu2g7
This is a small commercial site on the banks of the Maas about 16miles North of Venlo. Cost for a Camper & 2 persons with ehu was €19.60 / night in June last year.

Hanssum - A marina side Aire - 51.2576, 6.00446 - Googel Maps http://g.co/maps/yy42d 
Again on the banks of the Maas within the marina, only officially space for 8 campers I think although it's part of a larger carpark. There is a ehu and basic facilities at the marina offices which are a bit of a walk away. This site is about 12 miles South of Venlo. Payment is at the marina office / bar and cost €8.50 / night last June, there is a 48hr limit to staying on this Aire.

Rod


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Sgt411 said:


> My wife and I have booked DFDS (NorfolkLine) for two weeks in May intending to drive down to Venlo to attend our first Floriade. There is a ACSI camp site (Baarlo-Oostappen Vakantiepark De Berckt) situated about 6 miles from where Floriade is sited. I have e.mailed the camp site and asked about public transport to Floriade but have received a negative reply advising me to hire an expensive taxi. My question is to those of you who have been before - are there usually facilities for motorhomes i.e. for stopping overnight and or parking at the Floriade? I have looked at the Floriade 2012 web site but it is not much help. The same question applies to visiting the Kuekenhof Gardens which is also on our proposed route. Thanking you in anticipation.
> 
> Keith


Keith, I think the site that you are looking at is the one where the VW Show 'VW Euro' http://www.vweuro.nl/ used to be held many years ago. If it is then I would guess there is a bus service from alongside the main road into Venlo even if you have to change services to get out to Floriade. Google Maps shows a bus stop there.
It's many years since I was there so I can only say that it looks to be much enlarged since then. See http://g.co/maps/6vqr6

Rod


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Had a nice time last year at Keukenhoff followed by a visit to Assen for WSB.
The weather was absolutely brilliant.

Dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Sgt411 said:


> My question is to those of you who have been before - are there usually facilities for motorhomes i.e. for stopping overnight and or parking at the Floriade? I have looked at the Floriade 2012 web site but it is not much help.


Here is the official reply from Floriade............



> Thank you for your interest in Floriade 2012.
> The parking charges are € 10,00 per day. But it is not allowed to stay the night with you motor home. Parking is only for one day.
> We can suggest a few camping sites at our website: http://www.floriade.com/visit-floriade/accommodation-and-recreation/overnachten?filter=Campsites
> I hope I informed you well. If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.
> ...


So no overnight parking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Sgt411 said:


> My wife and I have booked DFDS (NorfolkLine) for two weeks in May intending to drive down to Venlo to attend our first Floriade. There is a ACSI camp site (Baarlo-Oostappen Vakantiepark De Berckt) situated about 6 miles from where Floriade is sited. I have e.mailed the camp site and asked about public transport to Floriade but have received a negative reply advising me to hire an expensive taxi. My question is to those of you who have been before - are there usually facilities for motorhomes i.e. for stopping overnight and or parking at the Floriade? I have looked at the Floriade 2012 web site but it is not much help. The same question applies to visiting the Kuekenhof Gardens which is also on our proposed route. Thanking you in anticipation.
> 
> Keith


I know an motorhomesite near the Floriade but I can not post an webadress over here...


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Floriade- Can you give me details i.e. name of site and address?

Thanks,


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

*Floriade*

Hi,

We are off on the 14th May to the Black Forest and then making our way up to Holland, there is an ACSI campsite (Campsite Californië), which appears to be just 1 mile from the Floriade (unless I cannot read the maps properly???).

Thats our plan

Bill & Patsy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Floriade said:


> Sgt411 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I have booked DFDS (NorfolkLine) for two weeks in May intending to drive down to Venlo to attend our first Floriade. There is a ACSI camp site (Baarlo-Oostappen Vakantiepark De Berckt) situated about 6 miles from where Floriade is sited. I have e.mailed the camp site and asked about public transport to Floriade but have received a negative reply advising me to hire an expensive taxi. My question is to those of you who have been before - are there usually facilities for motorhomes i.e. for stopping overnight and or parking at the Floriade? I have looked at the Floriade 2012 web site but it is not much help. The same question applies to visiting the Kuekenhof Gardens which is also on our proposed route. Thanking you in anticipation.
> ...


This is probably due to the fact that non-subscribers cannot post links, a measure that was introduced by Admin to deter spammers :roll: If you are a motorhome owner with a recommendation we would welcome it, but self-promotion by traders is not allowed.

Mike
mods team


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Bill and Patsy, I have now booked at Camping Californie and can confirm it is only a mile away from the Floriade Festival Site.
Keith


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We went to Keukenhoff Gardens 3/4 years ago and were able to park our motorhome very easily in the spacious car park - sorry I can't remember the cost I think? reasonable or I would have remembered. There was no overnight parking and they were quite strict in ensuring you left at the end of the day.

As for Floriade - we will be going and wondered if anyone had any ideas of other places to visit in the area to make a trip of it please?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Floriade said:


> I would like to give you all the directions but I am not able to post the directions nor am I able to reply to private messages....
> 
> Never seen an forum where that's not possible.....


It's all possible here if you pay the £12.50 to join.

PS your site could usefully be edited by someone who has English as their first language :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: persistent devil, eh?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

spam removed


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> :lol: :lol: persistent devil, eh?


Yes


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> :lol: :lol: persistent devil, eh?


he


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> :lol: :lol: persistent devil, eh?


is

errrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... was. :roll:

:lol:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi, I've tried searching for the location of the aire at Keukenhof, but can't find it - any clues? We're going over for the flower parade on the 21 April, travelling on the 19th to Dunkirk.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ian

from what I've gleaned, there is "tolerated" MH parking near the park - there have been a couple of threads around. We're with friends who are new to all this, and have actually booked a site (first time ever for us "over the water"!).

see my thread about keukenhof & camping koningshof

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-121034-10-days0-orderasc-keukenhof.html

we're over ther for Saturday 31st March

8)


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Ian

we will be at the Keukenhof 'Aire' ( tolerated parking ) on 19th, arriving on DFDS Newcastle - Amsterdam. Have not been before but have read a lot of posts on different sites and sounds fine. 
the addess is : Leidsevaart 2161 LISSE.
it's marked as a dead end road but locals use it as a shortcut to next village so some traffic, but still very pleasant and 2k to entrance of gardens ( cycle ) beside a canal with views accross bulb fields.
this gleaned from campingcar-infos.com there are photos on their site too.

maybe we will see you there ? I am from Brighton too although living in Geordieland now

Kathy


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Currently parked up at Jeugstadion site at Ypres, returning from *Keukenhof and Floriade*. Thought an update might be appreciated.

*Keukenhof* - as previous post says, there is an unofficial wildcamping site at Lisse; it was very full when we called by to possibly park for the show but too far to walk (wife doesn't cycle). We stayed at Camping Sollasi http://www.sollasi.nl/CampSollasi/EN/Default.aspx at Noordwijkerhout which is supposed to be the closest "proper" site to Keukenhof Gardens and drove to the show - 6 euro parking. Booking almost essential as it was full while we were there (admittedly when the Corse, or parade, was on). I'll post a review when I get home.

*Floriade* - stayed at Camping Californie, http://www.limburgsecamping.nl/ literally just up the road from the Floriade site. CL type site on a working asparagus farm but they have taken advantage and expanded so plenty of room and installed full facilities - I'll post a review later. 2.5km by road or bike, but only 1km - 10/15 mins - walk to the Park & Ride (free) via the back gate. Ask at reception, better than 10 euro parking!

The Floriade site is huge and trying to see it all in a day would be pushing it - we bought a 2-day pass and took our time, much more enjoyable.

Hope someone finds this info useful.

Terry


----------



## tucklebury (Mar 24, 2009)

Heading off this Friday 4th May to the Floriade , as yet have not booked a campsite .Going to look around for an Aire nearby , so if you see a british Rimour driving around looking lost that will be me !!.This technique has worked before in Holland .

Simon


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

We are in Holland at the moment. We spent three nights at camping Californie and two days at Floraide. Campsite was good, clean and close to Floriade. I can confirm that you need two days at Floriade. Thanks to the earlier mention of the campsite in this forum.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

moorapples said:


> We are in Holland at the moment. We spent three nights at camping Californie and two days at Floraide. Campsite was good, clean and close to Floriade. I can confirm that you need two days at Floriade. Thanks to the earlier mention of the campsite in this forum.


Hi,

Did you book the campsite in advance?

We hope to be passing Venlo for the Floriade in early June

Steve


----------

